

Ask HN: Current state of Geo-IP? - emhart

Hey, all,<p>I&#x27;m trying to weigh the cost&#x2F;benefit of adding some geo-targeting to a client&#x27;s ecommerce site. In my very limited testing (6 regionally diverse tests) I&#x27;m only getting useful regional information 50% of the time. (National info isn&#x27;t useful for this client).<p>I was wondering if there was good data out there, or at least some better informed opinion on what results can be expected.<p>Thanks!
======
edoceo
Paid MaxMind has more accurate data than free one so I buy that when needed.
Or you can use browser location via JS which is pretty good

